

Productivity Tips for Programmers - rvivek
http://blog.interviewstreet.com/?p=603

======
antileet
While it was well written, and with best intentions, I don't think there is
any real significant "tips" to increase "productivity". All things aside these
are just some best practices sprinkled with some examples. This is similar to
when your parents tell you to brush your teeth and floss daily.

I haven't been programming a lot but here are some ideas that I've found, in
similar vein to the parent article.

1\. Watch Bram Moolenaar's talk or read his notes -
<http://www.moolenaar.net/habits.html> . Essentially learn how to use your
text editor, as that's the thing you're going to be spending a good deal of
your time in. In three steps, his suggestion is - Find what you're doing
repeatedly, automate it and bind it to a key, make it a habit.

2\. use a good version control system. Use a DVCS like git/mercurial/bzr and
make lightweight branches for even the tiniest little features. That'll allow
you to multitask like crazy! If you start properly using branching, you can
write more code quickly and safely and switch between contexts.

3\. Make sure your build system is optimal. If you spend too long waiting for
builds to take place, maybe you can explore options to make it better.

4\. The most important productivity secret imo - ACTUALLY WRITE CODE. Don't
think about writing code, don't read blogs about writing code, don't follow
twitterers who write code. Most importantly, don't get distracted and idle
away when you're trying to write code.

I have some amount of mastery over my text editor, my language, my OS, etc.
But none of that compares to the mastery and discipline of sitting down,
concentrating and not letting your mind wander too much - something that I am
trying to attain, but it's harder than I would like it to be.

~~~
dirkgadsden
One thing I'd add to the to the list is have someone to talk to. When building
large systems it's always important to have the big picture in mind, and being
able to get another person's input on what you're doing can often be
invaluable. I've saved hours upon hours of time from stupid mistakes just by
spending thirty seconds to get another perspective.

~~~
markkanof
Absolutely, even if that person is just there to listen.

I often find that just the process of explaining a problem with spoken words
forces me to think about it in a different way. Sometimes I even talk through
a problem with my non-programmer girlfriend. She's nice enough to listen, but
doesn't really understand what I am talking about. It just doesn't really
matter though because often I don't need another persons perspective I just
need to talk through the problem which allows me to come up with a different
angle of attack.

------
froo
Productivity tips for programmers: stop bumming around on HN and go code
something.

------
gkoberger
It's down now; here's a cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=FuF&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-
US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.interviewstreet.com%2F%3Fp%3D603&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fblog.interviewstreet.com%2F%3Fp%3D603&gs_rfai=&pbx=1)

------
lelele
Not very insightful. Nice try, though. Here is the classic:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

------
satyan
Seems down.. Can also view a copy here..
[http://onsoftwareandstuff.com/2010/10/12/productivity-
tips-f...](http://onsoftwareandstuff.com/2010/10/12/productivity-tips-for-
programmers/)

------
rvivek
Apologies. It's up now. You can view the post at the original link ->
<http://blog.interviewstreet.com/?p=603>

